# First time ghrp 6 user - any advice would be great



## jnickerson (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all, i just ordered some ghrp 6 at the advice of several people i know and would appreciate any and all advice. im 5 10", 160 pounds so am looking to pack mass on obviously, so anything information you have on anything relating to ghrp 6 (dosing times, amounts, stacking anything) any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Erinda (Jun 30, 2011)

im interested in hearing what people say?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 30, 2011)

250-500 mcg every day


----------



## Perdido (Jun 30, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> 250-500 mcg every day



That's too much for a first time user.
Start low and go slow. 
100 mcg at bed time ED.

If you wake up hungry, it's working.
If you wake up extremely hungry and are in a bulking phase you are OK but if not cut back dosages.

Bump up dosage if you can stand the grellin effect (hunger) or add in a post workout dose.

For a good stack add in CJC 1295.


----------



## jnickerson (Jul 1, 2011)

rahaas said:


> That's too much for a first time user.
> Start low and go slow.
> 100 mcg at bed time ED.
> 
> ...




so i should start only taking it before bed?


----------



## Gfy55 (Jul 1, 2011)

250 mics is fine for a first time user.. You have to inject subQ 20 minutes before meals 2-3 times daily. Keep it in the fridge after reconstituted. Do not over-do the eating at first. Its as if your brain doesnt tell your stomach you're full. Eat what you're used to plus a little more, than gradually pound more and more food. Don't be surprised with the great sleep you'll get. Even if you sleep 4 hours it feels as if you slept 8. Enjoy!


----------



## Gfy55 (Jul 1, 2011)

Last thing... you want to avoid taking it before sleep and not eating. ALWAYS eat 20 minutes after you inject..The hunger pains WILL wake you up in the middle of the night.


----------



## njc (Jul 1, 2011)

Datbtrue

Check this forum out.  Dat is the "guru" so to speak when it comes to peptides.  The whole forums is dedicated mostly to peptides.  You'll find everything that you need to know there.


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2011)

njc said:


> Datbtrue
> 
> Check this forum out.  Dat is the "guru" so to speak when it comes to peptides.  The whole forums is dedicated mostly to peptides.  You'll find everything that you need to know there.



DONT BE ADVERTISING DAT's FORUM SON!!!! KEEP IT ON THE LOW GDI!!


lol


----------



## jnickerson (Jul 2, 2011)

how do i mix it, it comes with that water stuff i forget what its called.


----------

